# Negatives about installing an Air Intake 2.5L



## Alex3280 (Mar 14, 2016)

What are the negatives of installing an air intake on a 2013 2.5? I keep hearing good and bad and not sure if it's worth it. I made a post recently buying one but I'm not sure if I learned much. Would like to buy a Aem short ram intake (21-733c if you want to look it up) as it's easy to install and won't suck water up. I heard you lose power under 3000 rpms and have throttle lag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

an intake is not free.

um... i dont see any negatives, at all.


----------



## Alex3280 (Mar 14, 2016)

thygreyt said:


> an intake is not free.
> 
> um... i dont see any negatives, at all.


In terms of hearing you lose low end power?
And some people say the engine air and fuel mixture can be messed up also, but won't the computer adjust for that?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Plenty of us run/ran intake and/or exhaust without software change will no ill-effects. They will give you a little bump in power, and a change in the sound the car makes. The stock tune does compensate for the increased airflow, and you don't lose ANY power on our engine with an intake.

Here are some dyno charts of intakes, showing an increase throughout the powerband.



























Peter


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

The stock air intake system is beyond idiotic to me.. I have no idea how they came up with that stupid ass deigns. Ive been trying to buy the APR CF intake for the last month, but totally out of stock everywhere


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've tried both a cold air intake and a shorter ram style. Vastly prefer the shorter ram setup mainly because the longer CAI assembly was far too loud due to sound being directed down toward road surface. No performance difference.


----------



## Alex3280 (Mar 14, 2016)

Moon5 said:


> I've tried both a cold air intake and a shorter ram style. Vastly prefer the shorter ram setup mainly because the longer CAI assembly was far too loud due to sound being directed down toward road surface. No performance difference.


Are you running a SRI right now?!


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

Alex3280 said:


> Are you running a SRI right now?!


Short ram intake =/= Short runner intake manifold. Both are often called SRI but in case you meant the manifold.

Short ram is just a shorter tube usually with a heat shield that draws air from the grille instead of from the wheel well like a CAI.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> an intake is not free.
> 
> um... i dont see any negatives, at all.


This. 100%.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

thygreyt said:


> an intake is not free.
> 
> um... i dont see any negatives, at all.





kölsch said:


> This. 100%.


It's pretty damn close if you go to advanced and make one :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mkV Fanatic said:


> It's pretty damn close if you go to advanced and make one :laugh:


Especially true if you have a CBTA 2.5l (no MAF, no SAI).


----------



## Alex3280 (Mar 14, 2016)

What's cbta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Alex3280 said:


> What's cbta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


engine code refering to +08.5 2.5L engines. they are map based, not MAF as the earlier versions.


----------



## Alex3280 (Mar 14, 2016)

Pros and cons of map vs maf? Sorry this is all new to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenoMK6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alex3280 said:


> Pros and cons of map vs maf? Sorry this is all new to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unsure about the maf location. But the Map sensor location on our 2.5's is terrible. It's located closer to bottom of the intake manifold, underneath the throttle body. In order to clear my P0106 code, I had to thoroughly clean the intake manifold. This has happened twice already. I'm most definitely getting a catch can to solve this once and for all.

If anyone knows an answer to this, why wasn't the MAP sensor placed closer to somewhere at the top of the manifold?


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, the Neuspeed ram setup. Much prefer it over the CAI system.


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

AHouseOnFire said:


> The stock air intake system is beyond idiotic to me.. I have no idea how they came up with that stupid ass deigns. Ive been trying to buy the APR CF intake for the last month, but totally out of stock everywhere


I think they choked it on purpose to not hurt GTI sales. The Apr intake is discontinued.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

The only negative I can think of for the apr carbonio intake is the increased chance of hydrolock since the intake opening is so much lower than stock. You'd have to drive through some serious puddles for that to happen though.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

miguelr said:


> I think they choked it on purpose to not hurt GTI sales. The Apr intake is discontinued.


Per my Bentley manual, it was designed to bring in heated air. Must be for emissions reasons. Certainly not for performance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

Moon5 said:


> Yes, the Neuspeed ram setup. Much prefer it over the CAI system.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

The best choice I've ever made with the Neuspeed Short Ram Intake off a forum member used; 3.5k+ RPM sounds much more wookie-er and I kept the engine cover off of course, because that thing was just an air-restricting, sound-dampening invention by the devil.

















*On-Topic however:*
It would throw a CEL for a couple hours maybe once or twice a week, but I started using 91 and it's not as often, and I just passed smog the other day.

The CEL was because the system was running too lean (codes P0171 and P0174), but I always found it happened in colder weather and it still sounded very healthy, and the light would be off the next day. I'll clean my MAF, clean and re-oil the intake, or do THIS to see if any of them help, but it's not really a high priority atm.


----------



## goco97 (Mar 26, 2020)

*Oil Dipstick*

Hello folks, i'm interested if Jetta mk6 and golf mk6 2.5l have same Oil Dipstick, cause i have golf's broken and couldn't get one, Jettas are more available in my region.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

goco97 said:


> Hello folks, i'm interested if Jetta mk6 and golf mk6 2.5l have same Oil Dipstick, cause i have golf's broken and couldn't get one, Jettas are more available in my region.


Welcome to the forum!

Your question is not related to this post so it won't get the attention it needs.

I would start by going to parts.vw.com and looking up your dipstick and then look at the bottom where it says "WHAT THIS FITS" and it will show you all the variants it fits.

If that doesn't help, start a new post, like "Oil dipstick question for a <insert year and model of your VW here>".

You can also post it the model-specific forum for your VW so it will get even more attention.

Good luck!

As for the original post: I love my Neuspeed P-Flo and it looks great with a Beetle engine cover.


----------

